# 2009 Rapido 7099+ Wiring Diagrams



## daverave1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello everybody Being brand new to any Forum let alone This one, I am unsure of the protocols!
Anyway I wander if any body has wiring diagrams and schematics showing electrical layouts for the Rapido 7099+ mine is a 2009 model.
Thank in advance of receiving a favourable reply.
Regards
Dave Thomas


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump in case anyone can help, but emailing Rapido may help.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm not aware of Rapido ever publishing wiring diagrams for any model, in fact ISTR the workshop manager at Rapido Wokingham telling me they were a nightmare for doing every van slightly different, they certainly wired my fridge incorrectly from new.

If it's a CBE system that you have installed then you can download schematic diagrams of the control panels from their website.


----------



## daverave1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, Sounds like I will just have to follow the wires out and then produce my own wiring diagrams!!
Appreciate the help, I am definitely looking forward to along association with you lot!
Regards
daverave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps if you told us the problem itself we may be able to assist.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I'm not aware of Rapido ever publishing wiring diagrams for any model, in fact ISTR the* workshop manager at Rapido Wokingham telling me they were a nightmare for doing every van slightly different*, they certainly wired my fridge incorrectly from new.
> 
> If it's a CBE system that you have installed then you can download schematic diagrams of the control panels from their website.


Ken

That seems to be a problem in both the MH and boating industries. I think because they just sub-contract the work out and let them get on with it.

I cannot understand the lax attitude. Surely the converter should produce a wiring diagram and say to the sub-contractor 'That is what you will follow'. Can you imagine Boeing or Airbus not designing like that?

Even allowing that buyers specify certain extras the converters should still take responsibility, as it is their 'Product', for which they are responsible and the wiring diagrams should be available to owners as part of the owner's manual.

I do not think you and I are too disciplined, but that some others are too lax.:wink2::grin2:

I would like to privately hear DAB's opinion on this subject.

Geoff


----------



## daverave1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Daverave1 here, again thanks for the responses, Yes I was looking at the sat connector in my van and was looking at leading a cable down from that connector to the outside, which would then allow me to easily connect a sited Sat dish to the van on site and conversely disconnect when moving to a new site. When I removed the said panel inside the van containing the sat connector there was a cable already connected, this cable amongst others fed up towards the roof of the van and disappeared towards the rear of the van behind the fitted cupboards (as one might expect) I then assumed that these cables would be in position if one decided to fit a sat receiver on one's vans roof however, I have no schematics or descriptions to help me with this, hence my call for assistance!
Regards
Dave


----------



## daverave1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Just thought I would add a couple of pics to show you what I meant earlier
Regards
dave


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The other end of that sat cable in my 7090 is behind a false back in the offside wardrobe (island bed).

I fitted a short sat cable from my receiver down through the top of the plastic fridge enclosure, through the bottom of the fridge rear, through the back of the drawer space and terminating in a 15" tail underneath of the van. This has a push fit connector and rubber weatherproof cover which, when not in use, tucks nicely behind the vent cover at the back of the hab step. I have a 10m cable to the dish.


----------



## daverave1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks Kev, I will get straight onto it. Sounds like a good plan
Regards
Dave


----------

